# Maggie



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear old Maggie was her usual self today and had just finished her third "snack" of the day. She went into the yard and curled up in the sun on the green grass and passed from this life. Maggie has been with me since she was a couple months old and lived a healthy life (only one vet visit besides spaying). Other than arthritis during the last year or so and having to use "pee pads" instead of the litter box, she never had any other health issues. She showed no signs that anything was wrong today, but I guess it was just her time to go. Life will certainly be different without her and I will remember her always.

RIP Maggie (3/5/85 - 5/4/07)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a blessing that she went peacefully, and after a long and happy life with someone who loved her dearly. (((hugs)))


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Purrs sent your way. 
This brought tears to my eyes as Maggie looks like my Silver...who is having her own health issues. How very sweet to pass away quietly in the sunshine. I'm glad she saved you from having to make The Big Decision for her.
h


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so, so terribly sorry for you loss...that is exactly the same way that Turvy left me, just going to her favorite spot and slipping away. Your Maggie was a beautiful grand dame, and lived as full a life as a cat can I believe. 

Good journey and green meadows to Ms. Maggie, and hugs to you


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Another sweet baby!  I am so sorry, Elsie. I know you are feeling the loss acutely, but you must have given her a wonderful life. She lived 22 years! That is amazing. I hope you are blessed with the peace that passes all understanding. Someday, you will see Maggie again, I am sure. Until that day comes, Maggie is young and playing with the energy of a kitten. It must bring you comfort to know that she was lying in her sunbeam when she died. Bless her heart, and God bless you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Elsie, I am so sorry for your loss. I understand the pain you must be feeling  

What a wonderful, healthy, and long life Maggie had, and she died in the most dignified and peaceful way. Obviously, you loved her very much. I hope it gives you comfort to think of how blessed she was. 

RIP sweet girl


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so very sorry! I know the pain you're going through.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....and we were just talking about Maggie's age a couple weeks ago. She lived such a long life...it's obvious that it was a wonderful one. I'm glad she was able to just peacefully slip away without suffering.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Maggie lived a very long life and she slipped away so peacefully


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

((hugs)) I'm very sorry for your loss... What a wonderful happy long life she must have had, though.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

sorry for your loss  but at she was peaceful and not in pain


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Elsie, I am so sorry to hear that you lost beautiful Maggie  She was a lovely girl and lived to a wonderful ripe old age. I know you must be terribly sad right now, try and take comfort in the nice memories and the fact that you were both blessed in having her with you for so long.

Rest in peace little one xx


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Maggie... what a long and lovely life she had. May she RIP..... :angel


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP dear Maggie


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. 22 years is an amazing life for a cat. I know you will miss her...hopefully the happy memories will be of some comfort. 

Karie and crew


----------

